# Greenville to Highlands, NC--Recommended Route?



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

After my PCD on Tuesday 7/13, I plan to head for Highlands, NC... are there any certain roads that I should take?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

SwampDaddy said:


> After my PCD on Tuesday 7/13, I plan to head for Highlands, NC... are there any certain roads that I should take?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert


I would take 178 up to Rosman and then take US64 west through Cashiers over to Highlands. The drive is amazing.

Try this: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...31171&sspn=0.670059,1.448822&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=10

The folks at the PC can probably offer some advice, too.

-MrB


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I would avoid US 64 as much as possible. Too many rubber-neckers.
Navigagte your way to SC 11 and head south. Pass US 178 and continue on to SC 130 (turn right). Continue to just past the NC boarder, then hang a right into the Whitewater Falls parking lot. Whitewater Falls is the highest water fall east of the Mississippi and is worth a short visit. Then double back down SC 130 and hang a right on state 37-413. This is a short connector to SC 107, at which point you turn right. Take that to Cashiers, NC where you pick up US 64 (turn left) to Highlands. 
By the way, if you continue past Highlands for a mile or two on US 64 you'll go by Dry Falls (you can walk behind the falls and stay "dry") and also Brideviel Falls, which you can drive your car behind.


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Now, is there a way to pre-select the exact route in the nav by using my computer (a Mac) and then have the Nav point the way?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Also when we're done in the Highlands, our next destination is Marietta, GA. Any certain roads to take between Highlands and Marietta?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

It looks like the other route proposed above has more twisties and could be an interesting drive too--Is 64 really not so enjoyable?

Have you driven both of these routes?

Where exactly is the Whitewater Falls Parking Lot? Can you send me a Google map for the route and or this particular point? Is it off of 281?

Thanks,

Robert



The Other Tom said:


> I would avoid US 64 as much as possible. Too many rubber-neckers.
> Navigagte your way to SC 11 and head south. Pass US 178 and continue on to SC 130 (turn right). Continue to just past the NC boarder, then hang a right into the Whitewater Falls parking lot. Whitewater Falls is the highest water fall east of the Mississippi and is worth a short visit. Then double back down SC 130 and hang a right on state 37-413. This is a short connector to SC 107, at which point you turn right. Take that to Cashiers, NC where you pick up US 64 (turn left) to Highlands.
> By the way, if you continue past Highlands for a mile or two on US 64 you'll go by Dry Falls (you can walk behind the falls and stay "dry") and also Brideviel Falls, which you can drive your car behind.


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

The Other Tom said:


> I would avoid US 64 as much as possible. Too many rubber-neckers.
> .


What about avoiding 64 completely? Take a look at this link:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...722,-82.823868&spn=0.753199,0.892639&t=h&z=11

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

SwampDaddy said:


> What about avoiding 64 completely? Take a look at this link:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...722,-82.823868&spn=0.753199,0.892639&t=h&z=11
> 
> ...


Yes, I've driven both (several times). Although 178 to Rosman is a good road, the drive along 64 is to be avoided. The route you depict above is the one I was talking about, except you should continue on 130 to just past the NC state line to get to Whitewater falls. Then double back to state road s-37-413 to connect to SC 107. I've never taken the Whiteside road turn off from 107, but it looks interesting. It runs into Horse Cove Road, which I have taken from Highlands. It is very twisty. By the way, Whiteside Mountain was discovered by one of the Spanish explorers and so named because of the granite cliffs that look white in the afternoon sun. Also, Horse Cove got it's name during the Civil War when the rebels hid their horses from the Union troops in the cove below Highlands.


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Okay, great information but where is "Whitewater Falls" can you show me the location? Also, is it well marked as I cross the border?

Thanks,

R


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

The turn off to Whitewater Falls is well marked (on the right side of the road). Try entering these coordinates in google maps and using the satellite view.
35.027883,-83.017572 The green arrow should be the turn off, and you can follow the road to the parking lot. The falls are a short walk from there.


----------

